
Lepton: tool and file format for losslessly compressing JPEGs for 22% - cia48621793
https://github.com/dropbox/lepton
======
jaytaylor
Dupe; see today's main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12094002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12094002)

